# Crispy Pulled Pork Balls, a.k.a. Bitterballen



## mneeley490 (Aug 14, 2016)

So I saw this recipe courtesy of the BBQ Pit Boys, and as I happened to have some pulled pork handy, decided to give it a try. I'll insert the original video at the bottom.

This is very similar to a Dutch dish called Bitterballen, with pulled pork substituting for the stewed beef shank. 

We start off with the pulled pork.













20160807_213147.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 14, 2016


















20160807_213654.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 14, 2016






Apologies, but the roux kept me busy, and I did not get a shot of it. But I have the mixture spread into a foil pan here.













20160814_111843.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 14, 2016






Overnight in the fridge, and turned out onto the cutting board. Then squared, and rolled into ping pong-sized balls.













20160814_111940.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 14, 2016


















20160814_112313.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 14, 2016


















20160814_113614.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 14, 2016






Now a coating of flour, eggwash, and panko crumbs.













20160814_114840.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 14, 2016






And done. Back into the fridge until dinner time.













20160814_121645.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 14, 2016






I don't do a lot of deep frying, so a cast iron chicken fryer on my propane grill's side burner was the best option. Got my oil at 360° outside, and ready to go. This way, the house doesn't smell like cooking oil.













20160814_183702.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 14, 2016






Turned out.













20160814_184704.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 14, 2016


















20160814_184715.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 14, 2016






And time to serve. This was actually a half batch.













20160814_191657.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 14, 2016






Moist and creamy inside.













20160814_192050.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 14, 2016






My wife was teasing me about making gut bombs, but when she tried one, she amended that to, "Really tasty gut bombs."

In retrospect, next time I would include a generous amount of salt and pepper in the roux. But with some dips like bbq sauce and mustard, they were very tasty.

Original video here:


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice balls!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Thanks for the cook!  I do all my deep frying outside to avoid the oil smell.  That looks like a great use for the PP leftovers.

Mike


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 14, 2016)

More points!!

Those look awesome! What a thing to bring to a pot luck.. Thanks for the post!!

I wish I had friends and an acre full of smoking equipment too....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 15, 2016)

Points! Those look great!

Another thing to make on the discada!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2016)

AWESOME!!

I have to make these!

Point!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow, those are great, nice job!













THAT-Is-Out-Of-Bounds.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice! Never had them with Pulled Pork. Great idea! They are similar to a classic Diner Food in NJ and PA...Chicken, Turkey or Ham Croquettes...Great way to feed a group on a little leftover meat...JJ


----------



## b-one (Aug 15, 2016)

Those look great I could imagine some cheese in there couldn't hurt!:drool


----------



## dukeburger (Aug 15, 2016)

These look great!! I saw this video a few days ago and have wanted to try it.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 15, 2016)

b-one said:


> Those look great I could imagine some cheese in there couldn't hurt!


That is a capital idea! Next time....


----------



## disco (Aug 20, 2016)

Oh my. I am drooling. What a delicious looking dish! Another inspiring new idea on SMF deserves points!

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 21, 2016)

Fantastic idea.  My only problem is finding left over PP.  It'll be a real struggle but I'll try to save? Some cause I have to try these.

POINTS!!!!!!!

GARY


----------



## lemans (Aug 21, 2016)

Should have been wrapped in bacon!!! Next time I go to my cardiologist , I will bring him some!!! Lol


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 21, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Fantastic idea. My only problem is finding left over PP. It'll be a real struggle but I'll try to save? Some cause I have to try these.
> 
> POINTS!!!!!!!
> 
> GARY


When I smoke pork butt, I always do at least 2, because it does go quick. The Pit Boys recipe called for 4 lbs, but I halved it and there was still more than 3 of us could eat. My son took care of the rest the next day.


----------

